# Best AAS Logs Stickied?



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

*Thoughts?*​
Good idea 2175.00%I actually enjoy answering the same questions over and over again to newbies who want spoon feeding. 310.71%Not bothered either way414.29%


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I was thinking it could be a good idea for a moderator to sticky those logs he feels have the best quality content. Making it easier for people when researching and save answering the same questions over and over again?

The logs could be purged of all the hijacks, source requests and silly responses to keep it on the facts of the log.

Not that I'm trying to promote my Var only log or anything :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/61485-low-dose-anavar-only-results.html


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Was a good log that one wolverine.

Inspired me to get on the Var bandwagon!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok that one is stickied..


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks DB, if I come across others that are good I will post them in this thread for review.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The problem I have with this is that there will be more stickies than threads I don't think this is a good idea this is why we have a search function


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Its a good idea althought i agree with Paul...

search function isnt hard to use.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> The logs could be purged of all the hijacks, source requests and silly responses to keep it on the facts of the log.


All of the Mods have to give up there jobs and start purging now. 90% of all posts are spam, insults or uneducated opinions/nonsense (thats why i love the site) it would take forever and a day to purge them.

Nice idea but it would never work.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

if the threads are that good then they will always be within a page or two?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

What makes you think that if there is a stickie then a noob (or anyone else for that matter) will read it instead of posting a question that has been asked a million times before...??? If they cant use the search function, which doesnt clutter up a section like a massive amount of stickies would and they cant read a bunch of stickies already there (as evidenced by some of the questions asked) then I dont think more stickies would help... jmho...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> if the threads are that good then they will always be within a page or two?


How u work that one out?

If an amazing thread was written in 07, it'll be way back and lost

or if a thread was great then it was closed as there was no more fresh info to go in?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

'amazing' threads are usually bumped up by people who have done searches and found it and posted their own question/statement in the thread.

its not like its gone forever, plus long standing members know of that thread(s) and always put links to it in relevant threads do they not?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

DB said:


> or *if a thread was great then it was closed as there was no more fresh info to go in*?





Incredible Bulk said:


> 'amazing' threads are usually bumped up by people who have done searches and found it and posted their own question/statement in the thread.
> 
> its not like its gone forever, plus long standing members know of that thread(s) and always put links to it in relevant threads do they not?


As I said mate, if its closed which a fair few are it can't be bumped..

newbies don't always use to the search function, or they are not sure what they are searching for, perhaps they thought about a dbol cycle and never heard of var so after reading a sticky about var they could change their mind or at least have more options..


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

quite a few stickies already though isnt there? 

think of how many threads that are sticky worthy from someones cycle write up (quite a few)


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 'amazing' threads are usually bumped up by people who have done searches and found it and posted their own question/statement in the thread.
> 
> its not like its gone forever, plus long standing members know of that thread(s) and always put links to it in relevant threads do they not?


If everyone bumps it because its such a good thread it would be way over 1/2 pages long within no time.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> The problem I have with this is that there will be more stickies than threads I don't think this is a good idea this is why we have a search function


I definitely see your point. How about we have one Sticky with the good logs linked from the first post. That should keep the sticky list short


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> I definitely see your point. How about we have one Sticky with the good logs linked from the first post. That should keep the sticky list short


That is a much better idea. It would be good if the links were standardised or tabulated along with the cycle length, chems used, starting and ending bodyweight, bf% etc.

People could debate the merits and failings of each log in there too.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UKWolverine said:


> I definitely see your point. How about we have one Sticky with the good logs linked from the first post. That should keep the sticky list short


the problem is who decides it is a good log?? so we will sticky all aas logs?? as different logs will be good for some and a waste for others....we have a perfectly good search function which can be used unfortunatly what i am seeing more of is that many guys like to be spoon fed instead of searching for the info themselves........to many stickies in a section looks bad


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> the problem is who decides it is a good log?? so we will sticky all aas logs?? as different logs will be good for some and a waste for others....we have a perfectly good search function which can be used unfortunatly what i am seeing more of is that many guys like to be spoon fed instead of searching for the info themselves........to many stickies in a section looks bad


Users posts suggestions in the thread and moderators decide which are the ones worth showcasing as good logs for each compound and/or cycle.

You are right I'm finding more and more people want spoon feeding the info from my var experience, I don't mind helping but it would be easier to just say "find my log in the sticky and read up" then if you have any questions get back to me. I think that will get people to the useful information quicker than the search facility.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UKWolverine said:


> Users posts suggestions in the thread and moderators decide which are the ones worth showcasing as good logs for each compound and/or cycle.
> 
> .


OH right so we decide and we do this in the limitless spare time we have.....?? why don't users use the search function and ask questions??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its asking an aweful lot of the mods IMO, the search button is more than suitable if people botherd to use it.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> *its asking an aweful lot of the mods* IMO, the search button is more than suitable if people botherd to use it.


Clearly it is.

It appears I have antagonised you Pscarb, not my intention. Just putting the suggestion out there. You are right, newbies especially should make good use of the search function.

To my mind however It's not as big a task for a mod, but then I'm not a mod.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Why not create a thread where any person who has created a log of a cycle, adds their link into that thread, along with their before and after data, cycle components, etc.

As for which ones are best, that can be debated in the thread by the users.

The OP of the thread could take responsibility for editing the initial post to summarise all the logs that have been added to the thread, and summarising the debate as to the merits and failings of each..

JMHO,

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UKWolverine said:


> Clearly it is.


 clearly it is what???....



UKWolverine said:


> It appears I have antagonised you Pscarb, not my intention. Just putting the suggestion out there. You are right, newbies especially should make good use of the search function.


 so you feel it has antagonised me because i do not agree no mate that is called a difference of opinion....i don't see the point when we have a search function



UKWolverine said:


> To my mind however It's not as big a task for a mod, but then I'm not a mod.


really so we add this to clearing out spam, checking all the reported posts, giving out advice as well as our day job and family....it may not be a big task to you but then i don't think it is a big task to click on the search function


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Why not create a thread where any person who has created a log of a cycle, adds their link into that thread, along with their before and after data, cycle components, etc.
> 
> As for which ones are best, that can be debated in the thread by the users.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a good balance all round.



Pscarb said:


> clearly it is what???....
> 
> *Clearly from your response you think it is far too much work to expect of a mod.*
> 
> ...


*Fair enough mate point taken, let's leave it like that shall we. Joshua's suggestion is better and fairer anyway.*


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

clearly from my response you mean the one where i disagree with you?? sorry buddy but clearly from your response you have no clue what a MOD does...why have a sticky about a certain persons AAS experience when we have an excellent search function??

i don't see how it enhances the board


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with what you are saying about the search function, but could there be some merit in having a summary thread comparing the different cycles that people have done. It may help people when working these things out. Rather than stickying it from the outset, the thread could be left to see how much use it had, and if it were to prove popular ie lots of people enter their results there, lots of quality debate, and well summarised (by the thread creator), then stickying it maybe waranted. Time will tell.

I totally agree with your points about mod workload. Moderation of a small board can be tricky, let alone a large one like UKM.

JMHO,

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i understand what you mean J but i don't see what it brings to the board plus it will be very hard to moderate


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

why dont have one topic stickied that reads... 'good threads directory' or something of a similar vein.

then all good threads can be listed with one (and only one) brother thread to accompany the directory list for q's on the threads listed

e.g

in x persons tren log here 'link' they mention so and so. should i do similar.....

in y persons dbol log 'see link' he did this should i run a similar dose........

in z persons var log, they posted 'link' how, what, why, when etc

I think judging what are suitable logs would be quite easy to be honest.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Only a summary where people can compare different cycles.

I totally agree on the moderation part - the best approach would be for the OP to take responsibility for updating the initial post.

JMHO,

J


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Re above I think as follows...

*User* *Compound* *Duration* *Doseage (Avg if Variable)* *Starting LBM* *Ending** LBM* *LBM After PCT* *Rating* *Link to log*

UKWolverine Anavar 7 Weeks 35mg/ed 72kg 75.3kg 74kg Log Link


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

There's a lot of subsections to the forum already, but there could be an 'archived logs' section or something where good threads get moved to once they're done. Otherwise Joshua's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the problem is guys who decides it is a good thread?? it could be good for one person but not to good for another...i cannot see this happening guys


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

i dont think deciding which are good threads is a hard task at all really.

most people would generally agree which threads are good and tbh i think most nominations would be quite obvious choices to alkot of members.

even if it doesnt go through i think some kind of directory of good threads is a positive thing, then those particular threads can be bumped up and commented in....this may even stop alot of the generic 'my first cycle' type threads


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> the problem is guys who decides it is a good thread?? it could be good for one person but not to good for another...*i cannot see this happening guys*


There's me thinking this site was ran like a democracy not a dictatorship. :whistling:  I have a lot of respect for you Pscarb but I don't think you should have full discretion on this matter purely because you have mod status.

Especially in light that, overall responses to this thread being in favor for some kind of "Best of the Logs" sticky.

I'm sure a workable solution could be made out of Josha's idea of a summary list with links off to the log in question. With the OP having the responsibility of moderating the first post with suggestions. I am happy to take on that responsibility, but it may be more suited to someone with more experience of various compounds.

To resolve the issue of who decides what's good and bad, we as a UKM collective decide. The log runner adds a poll to their initial post. Asking readers if they feel their log is worthy of entering the "Best of the Logs" section.

Then a link is submitted to the sticky thread once a certain number of votes have been cast.


----------



## testosterone1 (Jun 24, 2009)

moo


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

testosterone1 said:


> moo


? :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UKWolverine said:


> There's me thinking this site was ran like a democracy not a dictatorship. :whistling:  I have a lot of respect for you Pscarb but I don't think you should have full discretion on this matter purely because you have mod status.
> 
> .


oh dear....where is it i have said THIS WILL NOT HAPPEN?? i have said i cannot see this happening and the reason is that it all depends on MODs vetting the thread to make sure it contains only good info.......i certainly do not have full discretion on this board all the MOD's vote in the MOD lounge and majority vote wins...........

this is the suggestions section mate you have made a suggestion we will vote on it then it will happen or not.......i don't see the benefit but hey what do i know.....


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Can't say fairer than that  I think the Nolva was making me emotional last night and I read between the lines when there was nothing to read


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

deffo should happen, a lot of questions are asked over and over, some of them have been answered countless times and some haven't.

i have found an article on testosterone esters that is easy to understand especially for newbies as they tend to always ask the difference between them

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/178451-testosterone-esters-explained.html

i'll leave it to you mods/members to decide whether to sticky it or not but i have checked on here and it hasn't been answered/extremely hard to find.

either way i posted it up for others to read if they want.


----------

